# Aurora Monster Scenes model kits



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey guys and ghouls - JT here with some pretty cool news.

Moebius has re-issued all of the classic Aurora Monster Scenes model kits - monster kids probably remember these snap-together kits from the 70's, with no glue needed and just a li'l bit of painting.

Read on for Fango's details.

http://www.fangoria.com/features/ki...assic-monster-scenes-model-kits-are-back.html


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's pretty cool Johnny. I never did these as a kid. I'm tempted to pick one up.

For the Invisible man kit, is it just an empty box?


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Good one spooky. I love those models if only for the nostalgia.


----------

